# Caida de los mercados: realidad o engaño ?



## boximil1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola, me vine aqui por 2 motivos: 
1 -- es este el foro medio off- topic. espero que a el moderador no le moleste.
2 -- aqui en este foro hay gente "pensante" que me sabra explicar aunque no sea de electronica el tema, pero bueno, siempre crei que estudie para aprender a pensar, no solo pensar en electronica, PENSAR: .

Hace unos dias vi en la Tv en un programa de EEUU para America Latina de mercados una explicacion sencilla con dibujitos acerca de el problema y la crisis de los mercados.

expllicaba en forma sencilla con dibujos el por que del problema:
una familia que se metio en creditos para comprar una casa o un auto y mas cosas, y llegado un momento tenia mas deudas que ingresos, esa familia se quedo sin casa y sin trabajo y los mercados desconfiaron y los inversionistas se fueron asi que se quedo tambien sin seguro social, sin ahorros, sin nada.

me parecia mas que un poco .......como decirlo......como si quisiesen convencer a millones de tontos de algo, como si quisiesen repitiendolo convencer a la gente que no comprende el tema QUE ES ASI, con esa explicacion parte de la culpa la tienen los bancos , el sistema capitalista, pero otra parte la tiene la gente (¿¿comun ?) asi que , es como decir que es culpa de todos.

ahora bien, primero una duda y luego otra:

A --- *cuantos de uds. han pedido un credito a un banco para comprar una mansion que no pueden pagar ?
o una casa o un piso que no pueden pagar ?????*por que se parece a esas elecciones presidenciales (fraudulentas) que gana el señor rojo pero por mas que le pregunto yo a mis amigos y a mis enemigos NINGUNO LO VOTO !!!!!!!!!!
se supone que esta crisis afecta a todo el mundo, pero no todo el mundo pidio eses prestamos.  

B --- mi otra duda:
supongamos que ud. compra una casa previo pedido de credito al banco, y tambien un auto , y el banco que es medio tonto (?) le da a ud. ese credito a pesar de no tener solvencia.
si Ud. realmente compro esa casa y ese auto y pago las cuotas un tiempo , pero llegado el dia de hoy (crisis) dejo de pagar ,* entonces* el banco simplemente deberia incautarle esos bienes y rematarlos y asi recuperar el dinero.
a ud. si bien le representa una molestia y un disgusto no es el fin del mundo, *volvera a como estaba antes,* quizas antes de pedir el credito alquilaba , o vivia en un departamento mas chico .
se quedara sin auto, tendra que tomar de nuevo transporte publico.

*el tema es que  da la impresion que nos quieren hacer creer que "algo de eso" se huzo humo, desaparecio.*
tambien nos quieren hacer creer que por eso (?) proximamente quedaremos sin trabajo .

la propiedad que se compro con el prestamo  se supone que esta ahi , asi que se puede hacer dinero de nuevo, el mercado inmobilirio automaticamente consume dichos bienes, quizas ud. no pueda pagarlo pero otro si podra.

*hay un viejo dicho que dice: nada se pierde , todo se transformadorrma, en este caso cambia de manos.*


LAS PERDIDAS REALES QUE SI VEO:

quienes se creian nuevos ricos tendran que bajar sus espectativas  y volver a donde estaban antes, aunque duela, pagaran un costo ya que las cuotas que ya pagaron no se les devolvera.
Los bancos que dieron creditos a lo tonto tambien pagaran un costo ya que tienen gastos administrativos tanto al haber dado el credito como para ahora volver a convertir en dinero efectivo las propiedades que recuperen, igual no es tan grande la perdida de los bancos ya que ellos cobaron cuotas a los clientes, como ya puse.

en fin, veo si un reacomodamiento, veo perdidas , veo errores que deben ser pagados, pero no veo un motivo real para todo esto que se esta hablando y ya siento mucho olor a que nos quieren convencer de algo que no es tan real.

como les dije :
*nada de esto DESAPARECE* , para evitar esta supuesta crisis se dice que hay que poner o que ya se estan poniendo BILLONES de dolares.

algunos pocos se estan llenando de plata, por que la plata no desaparece.

A la gente que pidio creditos para una casa le dejan la casa aunque no la pueda pagar ?
o se la sacan ?


la unica forma de que el dinero haya "desaparecido" o mas bien que sea imposible de recuperar es que el que pidio el prestamo se lo haya gastado en unas fastuosas vacaciones o en juegos de azar .
En cuyo caso se habria notado un incremento en la alegria popular muy notorio.

no se , diganme por favor uds. por que a mi esto no me parece normal, mas bien me parece un cuento armado para hacer desaparecer muchisima plata, para convencer al mundo de que ese es el motivo por el cual vamos a estar todos peor.
hay puntos que son basicos y no comprendo , como lo puesto en negritas. 

saludos


----------



## cesartm (Feb 28, 2009)

En este caso yo creo que todo se ha estancado en el hecho de que no hay circulacion de dinero desde la persona fisica hasta medianas y grandes companias, poque hay un fururo incierto por tantos especuladores.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Haber si no me vuelven a acribillar por exponer mis ideas tan locas , pero te digo mas o menos como lo veo yo

El banco A compite contra el banco B por obtener sus clientes, asi que ofrece descuentos en la tasa de interes y medidas menos rigurosas para poder otorgar los creditos, como el banco B no se va a dejar tiene que contraatacar ofreciendo mejores planes, y eso hace que cada vez ambos bancos se vean forzados a bajar las restricciones al ofrecer creditos

Estas restricciones tienen su impacto, se tiene que despedir personal por que las ganancias ya no son tan altas y la gente que queda tiene que ir incrementando su carga de trabajo para poder cubrir lo que hacia la gente que se esta despidiendo, asi que cada vez tienen menos tiempo para poder revisar errores en las documentaciones y hacer revisiones de si la persona puede pagar o no el credito, como tambien tienen que entregar resultados muchas veces se ven forzados a autorizar creditos sin poderlos revisar adecuadamente

Los clientes ven que ahora es facil pedir creditos y no miden la consecuencia de sus actos, asi que comienzan a pedir mas creditos que no pueden pagar, cuando llega la hora de pedir cuentas el cliente sale con "no tengo para pagar" y es cuando entra todo en crisis... 

El banco solo puede recuperar el dinero de 2 maneras, esperarse a que la persona pague (lo que llevaria muchos años), o meter una demanda para recoger los bienes de la persona, solo que hay un problema, se ha prestado tanto dinero y a tantas personas que si el banco embargara, se quedaria con un monton de propiedades que luego no puede vender

Asi que ahora todo se detiene... el banco no puede prestar a nadie por que el cliente o no puede pagar o el banco ha dado todo su dinero en prestamo, y la persona no puede pedir creditos por que ya no es sujeto de credito... todas sus cuentas estan retenidas

A simple vista se ve simple sin embargo hay que recordar que los clientes pueden ser las empresas que mueven a un pais... si les detienen sus cuentas entonces no van a tener para pagar a sus empleados, haciendo que la crisis se agrave, ademas el banco no presta pensando que le van a devolver lo que presto... el banco quiere una ganancia, y esa ganancia se va incrementando conforme el tiempo pasa, asi que con todo detenido, como puede el banco obtener sus ganancias?

Ademas para agravar la situacion estan los inversionistas en el banco... si ven que metio la pata van a retirar su dinero, ahora el banco tiene mas problemas.... tiene que recuperar el dinero, pagarle a los empleados y darle su dinero a los inversionistas... resultado... el quiebre

Ahora multipliquen eso a nivel mundial y tendremos una idea de lo que esta sucediendo...


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> aqui en este foro hay gente "pensante" que me sabra explicar aunque no sea de electronica el tema, pero bueno, siempre crei que estudie para aprender a pensar, no solo pensar en electronica, PENSAR
> 
> no se , diganme por favor uds. por que a mi esto no me parece normal, mas bien me parece un cuento armado para hacer desaparecer muchisima plata, para convencer al mundo de que ese es el motivo por el cual vamos a estar todos peor.



Amigo querido, comparto casi todo lo que planteás, principalmente las dudas (¿o debo decir *certezas*?) que son generadas en medio de esta tremenda desinformación mediática (mejor aún *información atornillada a fuerza de repetición*). Un abrazo y vuelvo a mis transistores.

P.D.: No estaría mal preguntarse *¿adónde fué a parar, y qué va a financiar todo ese dinero "desaparecido"?*
y también *¿porqué es tan importante resaltar que esta crisis nos devora, aunque no nos esté devorando?*


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 1, 2009)

hola gracias por responder y compartir su sopiniones, por lo visto la duda que me asaltaba no  era tan loca.

a lo que pones chico me parece el esquema o la excusa que ellos ponen y no , NO  me parece creible, por lo menos yo estoy aqui en Argentina, y para que te den un credito debes demostrar mil cosas, ser solvente, poner garantia, y asi y todo verifican que realmetne compres esa propiedad la cual queda hipotecada por el banco ademas de que sacas un seguro a nombre de ellos, el cual pagas tu.

no se como es en españa, pero he escuchado que no es facil comprar un piso .

SIN EMBARGO he escuchado lo que pu pones chico en una de esas "explicaciones de EEUU" en la cual se daban creditos sin pedir respaldo, y sin mirar en que se usaba el dinero, y eso por largos periodos d etiempo (años) a pesar de que las cuentas no cerraban .

realmente me parece un cuento de hadas el que nos hacen , y les repito la primer pregunta:
*uds. conocen a alguien que haya hecho eso ??????*
alguien que vive en Norte america y que pidio un prestamo a pesar de no tener solvencia  se lo dieron y lo gasto en algo que luego no podia recuperar el banco o sea que el banco no superviso la compra de el inmueble ?
cuenten , esto es un foro al que entra gente de todo el mundo , cuenten si en vuestro pais han estado dando creditos "faciles"  como dicen . 

es un cuento de hadas, creer que la potencia que es EEUU se mueva asi, el mundo es una selva, si realmente hubiese sido años esa metodologia entonces habrian aterrizado en EEUU capitales buitres de todo el mundo pidiendo prestamos y luego simplemente se irian.
EEUU seria un pais de autistas .

sin embargo todos sabemso lo que es EEUU, no son ningunos tontos, son muy rapidos y agresivos a la hora de hacer negocios.

Es como que el lobo se quiera hacer pasar ahora por oveja, o por caperucita diciendo que lo engañaron.  

Los bancos son empresas a nivel mundial, tienen experiencia y conocimiento , no son ningunos tontos, no existe un banco que solo trabaje en el pais de las maravillas.
el city o cualquier otro tiene casas en nueva york , en venezuela, en tokio, en el kongo ............saben como es la cosa, como se mueve la gente, la experiencia la usan PARA GANAR; PARA SACARLE LA PLATA A LA GENTE, no para perderla.

es ridicula la explicacion que dan.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 1, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> a lo que pones chico me parece el esquema o la excusa que ellos ponen y no , NO  me parece creible,



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por que primero debemos entender que nuestro sistema monetario es completamente una Falacia creada para poder mantener un control aparente

Me gusta mucho una frase de Grouche Marx que dice "La esclavitud no se abolio, se redujo a 8hrs diarias", yo creo que es completamente cierta, y afortunadamente se estan viendo movimientos "anticapitalistas" (por llamarlos de algun modo) que creo que van a tener mucho impacto en los años que vienen

No se si la conozcas, pero la pelicula Zeitgeist si te pone a pensar en esas cosas.. la verdad te recomiendo ambas partes y tendras una idea mas clara de como funciona nuestro sistema economico y por que tiene que decaer en algun momento.... las 2 partes se encuentran gratis y subtituladas a varios idiomas en la red, las puedes ver en linea

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2009)

Los bancos no son los dueños del dinero , el dinero es de particulares y los bancos lo manejan , lo negocian.

Ok ¿por que el salvataje de los bancos?  mas vale devolverle a los inversores y que el banco se funda !

Peroooooo hay mucha coima de por medio los políticos son marionetitas que bailan al compas del tintineo del dinero.

Bush quería "SALVAR" bancos con 700.000 millones de dólares de las arcas; ok , eso es 120 millones de dólares por cada habitante del mundo (somos 6.000 millones) o la friolera de 1.900 millones de dólares por cada ciudadano yankee (son 360 millones creo)

CIENTO VEINTE MILLONES DE DÓLARES CADA HABITANTE DE LA TIERRA !
O MIL NOVECIENTOS MILLONES DE DÓLARES PER CÁPITA YANKEEE !

Con eso dinero seríamos multimillonarios todos los habitantes del planeta y ultra millonarios cada yankee.

Para que tengan una noción , aqui en Argentina vale 100.000 dólares un departamento.
120 Millones de dólares serían 1.200 departamentos a cada ciudadano del mundo
Si un edificio pequeño tiene 5 por piso y 10 pisos = 50 departamentos .
24 EDIFICIOS DE DEPARTAMENTOS POR CADA HABITANTE DEL MUNDOOOOOOOOOOOO ?

Es evidente que la riqueza existe . . .  pero la distribución . . . . 

Por otro lado dicen los políticos de Yankeeland que lo que debe EEUU es el triple de eso, o sea que cada habitante norteño (incluidos los bebes de teta) debe SEIS MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES c/u ?


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 1, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> con 700.000 millones de dólares de las arcas; ok , eso es 120 millones de dólares por cada habitante del mundo (somos 6.000 millones) o la friolera de 1.900 millones de dólares por cada ciudadano yankee (son 360 millones creo)
> 
> CIENTO VEINTE MILLONES DE DÓLARES CADA HABITANTE DE LA TIERRA !
> O MIL NOVECIENTOS MILLONES DE DÓLARES PER CÁPITA YANKEEE !
> ...



el otro dia escuche algo de eso, creo que es importante prestar atensión, hay mucha gente que tira cualquier cosa y es increible como solemos repetir sin prestar atensión: 

700mil millones / 6 mil millones  = 700 mil / 6 mil = 700 / 6 
como pueden observar he ido simplificando lo que es igual en el numerador y en el denominador.

da 117 US$ 

no 120 millones 

si me equivoco por favor me lo dicen .

si hablamos de norteamericanos *que dices que son *:
700 mil / *360* (los millones los simplifique o cancele segun me enseñaron en la primaria).

da casi 2000 U$ por cabeza de norteamericano 

en fin, la idea es entender la esencia de el asunto y si TODO este asunto huele o no raro, los numeros que se puedan poner son los que tiran quienes tiran la información , o sea gente que suele manipular.

y como se ve en esto que has puesto la gente NO SUELE PRESTAR ATENCION .
la web es por desgracia un remolino de información, a veces tonta otras de manipulacion , en fin.

tratemso de manejarnos con loque realmente podemos ver nosotros, lo que podemos sentirnos seguros que es asi, por que si no , uno y otro lado nos enredan con conceptos y datos erroneos.

por eso regunte algo que cada uno lo puede ver , visualizar seguro en su propio pais, yo aqui en el mio si quisiera pedir un prestamod e 100 mil dolares o de 300 mil dolares estaria atado a un ssitema finaciero canibal , en el cual , pase lo que pase es el cliente el que pierde, los bancos nunca.

*diganme en que pais ha ocurrido esa "orgia de prestamos a ojos cerrados" que dicen que origino este supuesto problema ????*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2009)

¿me estas corrigiendo la cuentita? ¡es sólo una aproximación!

¿no te da la capacidad para entender la idea? . . .  

lo siento


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hay una razon del por que la crisis es cierta, simplemente por que nosostros mismos la generamos.

si en la TV u otros medios de comunicacion dicen que hay crisis, las personas tienen miedo de ganstar y comienzan a ahorrar, que problema causa.

que no haya movimiento de dinero, baja el consumo de productos de necesidades basicas como no basicas y al suceder esto empieza la reacion en cadena, se pierden empleos por que ya no hya consumo que sustente una produccion, al quedarse sin empleo, el dinero escacea y los precios de los productos empiezan a subir por que hay menos demanda y asi sucesivamente, pero todo culpa de la especulacion.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 1, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿me estas corrigiendo la cuentita? ¡es sólo una aproximación!
> 
> ¿no te da la capacidad para entender la idea? . . .
> 
> lo siento



corrigiendo la cuentita ?
no ves que esta mal ?
y por millones !

no lo puse con intensión de ofenderte (veo en mi camino que hay mucha gente que se ofende si le marcan un error y le importa mas eso que aprender ) .

te marque un error que he visto y que se arrastra de boca en boca o de web en web.
no es para tomarlo a mal , no dudo que sabes dividir y mas, estoy seguro que sabes.
solo te marco que la web esta llena de cosas raras , malas intensiónes, ignorancia, descuidos, errores.
por eso hay que leer tranquilos y no comerse cualquier cosa.

la idea cambia totalmente por la diferencia de los numeros que has mencionado.

si quieres decir una idea me parece ok , pero pon ejemplos reales.




hay un problema serio y creo que es parte de esto que estamos hablando y lo he vivido muchas veces, por ejemplo aqui en ARGENTINA , ya desde peron veiamos como un presidente se "escapaba" luego de haber hecho un desastre en su pais..........¿¿ escapar ¿¿¿? 
pero ..como puede ser posible ?
si esto no deberia ser una estancia donde solo hay : tanciero y ovejas?
quiero decir que se supone que hay 3 poderes y muchha gente que trabaja en areas que son del gobierno.
pero sin embargo UN A  persona hace lo que quiere y luego escapa como si esto fuese un barco.
y por otro lado quedan aqui millones de personas :
asustadas, enojadas, peleandose, desconfiando.

todos andamosuy suceptibles, todos desconfiamos de todos , cualquier cosa que nos dicen en seguida creemos que nos estan "mojando la oreja" , como nos sentimos "tan cagados" , y lo peor que sentimosue nos cagan desde arriba, desde un lugar inaccesible para nosotro.
y por eso terminamos todos mal con todos, entre nosotros , ese ambiente se crea y eso ayuda a quienes nos manipulan y/o engañan.
por que si fuesemosas unidos les seria mas dificil.


si un traficante de pasto con rico olor y que nos hace estar un rato por las nubes puede ser deportado, si un ladron de bancos puede ser tambien buscado en otros paises ....por que un presidente no ?
para mi hace rato que cuando veo esos viajes que hacen lso presidentes de muchos paises para sus "cumbres" entre ellos se juran "favores" : si tengo que uhir de mi pais vos me recibis en el tuyo.
y si vos tenes que escapar , entonces yo te recibo en el mio.

como me gustaria una camara oculta en la solapa de algunos presidentes.


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2009)

OK !


----------

